# Haze in my dragon blood



## damudman (Jan 27, 2013)

This is my 2nd batch of db. First went well no problems at all, it cleared up nicely.
I did the same recipe the same way, but it has been 10 days after adding the sparkolloid and still have a heavy haze. I tryed adding some more pectic enzyme to the 1 gal carboy and it did not help.
I have a 5 gal and a 1 gal batch I am trying to clear. Temp is about 74 degrees.
I don't know what to do to get this clear, another treatment of sparkolloid?


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 27, 2013)

Pectin is the number one cause of cloudy wine. In my experience, if it's not pectin haze, it's CO2. Does it still have gas in it? I'm yet to have a batch of DB that wouldn't clear, but I can understand the frustration.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 27, 2013)

This is not the first time I read, that there was a problem with sparkolloid not clearing wine. I and a few others have had this happen. My peach wine did not clear until I added SuperKleer and another person I know used Bentonite. I just checked my pumkin wine and again it's not clearing and is very hazy. All my wines have been degassed vigorously. I wonder dose Sparkolloid not work well in cold temp?


----------



## damudman (Jan 31, 2013)

I did a test for pectin and it was not pectin haze.
When I added pectic enzyme to the1 gal I degassed again and still has haze.
I racked them both and degassed again.
Do you think I should add sparkolloid again or just waite?


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 31, 2013)

I also have had little sucess with sparkoloid. I have had great sucess with Super Klear.


----------



## Arne (Jan 31, 2013)

Did you add the sparkaloid to some water and let it boil for a few minutes? It does make a difference. Pour it in the wine while still hot and stir. Arne.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm wondering if the cold whether is the cause of this? Sparkaloid seems to not work during the winter months.


----------



## damudman (Jan 31, 2013)

Arne said:


> Did you add the sparkaloid to some water and let it boil for a few minutes? It does make a difference. Pour it in the wine while still hot and stir. Arne.



Yep sure did
I would like to get this bottled


----------



## Arne (Feb 1, 2013)

I just put sparkaloid in 5 gal of s.p. thats been sitting since Nov. It had a haze that just wouldn't settle out. Hit it with the sparkaloid and the next day it was 3/4 clear, havn't checked on it today, but bet it is clear to the bottom. The temp. of the wine was in the high 40's to low 50's. Probably the fourties. Be nice when it warms up outside and the basement warms back up again. Arne.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 2, 2013)

Interesting thing about varied success with additives, isn't it. I have always done very well with Sparkolloid.

How cloudy is the wine, Mr. McCune? Do you have a picture?


----------

